# Cervelo R3 MUD



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks like Garmin team will be using a modified R3 frame at Paris-Roubaix. Seems to indicate the R3 is officially the "new RS".

Pro Bike: Jack Bauer’s Cervelo R3 Mud


----------



## blbike (May 12, 2006)

*R3 Mud*

In the process of building up an R3 Mud frame. Excel Sports had a small batch they were selling. Bought it mostly as I wanted to run wider tires comfortably and I prefer the slightly longer wheelbase.


----------

